# O.J. Mayo's woes vs. West's best continue



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS – O.J. Mayo has been at his worst against the West’s best.
> 
> Not coincidentally, so have the Mavs.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Most important part is those last two paragraphs, which note that there is a philosophical disagreement between Carlisle and Mayo. Mayo can't go one-on-one as much as he did in the first two months when Dirk was out. Dallas hasn't played well against contending level teams (swept by Heat, Spurs, and Thunder), but they have been surprisingly competitive of late against non-contending playoff teams, including recent wins against Golden State, Houston, Brooklyn, and Atlanta last night.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't see this as a longterm problem if Cubes decides to keep Mayo and Dirk together. I think they're both smart enough to learn how to coexist. This team will be drastically different after this coming offseason, anyway. Chemistry problems won't have to be ironed out until early next season for this franchise to be on pace with where they want to be.


----------

